# Recommended cpu test software?

## cpakkala

Does anyone know of a program (preferably in portage) which tests the functionality of each core on multicore cpus?  I don't want a benchmark, but rather a complete test which ensures proper functioning of each core.  I suspect one of my cores is bad, but I don't know how to prove it.  Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

----------

## Naib

app-benchmarks/cpuburn

----------

## cpakkala

 *Naib wrote:*   

> app-benchmarks/cpuburn

 

Thanks, but cpuburn doesn't do a thorough testing of the cpu features.

----------

## platojones

 *cpakkala wrote:*   

>  *Naib wrote:*   app-benchmarks/cpuburn 
> 
> Thanks, but cpuburn doesn't do a thorough testing of the cpu features.

 

It's not in portage but Prime95 (or as the linux version is called, mprime) is considered one of the standard CPU stability test apps.  You need to let it run for about 18 hours with no errors before you should feel very confident about the stability of your CPU though...

The precompiled binaries the provide work find on my system:

http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/#upgradeusers

It is a command line only app.  Just unpack it, and run the test like this

```

./mprime -t -b4

```

Tells it to run in test mode and run on all 4 cores (I have a quad core system).

----------

